# some of diesel



## 502amandab (Oct 19, 2008)

thought i'd put some of my fav pics up..

_want a portrait? portraitsbyamanda.weebly.com_


----------



## Kat&Kumho (Sep 10, 2008)

those are 2 cute..I need a red...=0P


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Very handsome boy!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

HAHAHA the one with a stogie is hillarious. All he needs is a fedora(sp) and some shades.


----------



## trutildeath360 (Sep 1, 2008)

got to love them red dogs.....nice pics....


----------



## BrindleBoys (Oct 16, 2008)

Handsome! haha, love the pic with the cigar.


----------

